# Sam Comfort, Mike Palmer, Ross Conrad in Keene, NH



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

The Monadnock Beekeepers Association (www.monadnockbeekeepers.com) is very pleased to announce our spring/summer speakers.:applause:

April 1st:
Sam Comfort, Anarchy Apiaries: Top Bar Hives and who knows what

April 17:
Mike Palmer: Re-Queening and Overwintering Nucs

July 1:
Ross Conrad: Apitherapy and Natural Beekeeping

All will be at Stonewall Farm, 242 Chesterfield Road, Keene, NH 03431-2156
A $5-10 donation is requested for each speaker for non MBA members. Year membership is $15.

For more info contact: John at morningdewapiary dot com


----------

